# Interested in Hand Sharpening Twist Drills?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Below are a couple of good videos that simplify the process and remove a lot of mystery for those that are hesitant to try.

I don't know if his grinder is better than my homemade with its GE wringer washer motor but I'm certain it cost more. I just know mine can do excellent work without steady rests if one has steady hands .

The second video is to identify the bit parts so you can talk the talk.:thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbRPPxyw1hw&list=PL_MD_oorfJwFrXFSVwCvr-9t-M7q3tTOQ

It looks as if the second vid can't be played. Research drill bit parts possibly.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been sharping mine for over 20 years on a simple cheap pedistal grinder for 20 years.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Interesting that he rests his hand on the steady rest, not the bit. I learned a few things, thanks. 

Its hit or miss when I sharpen bits, but if I miss, I try again. 

Its easier to read the condition of the tip when its a big one inch bit like he was sharpening. My tired old eyes have trouble has some trouble reading the small bits.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SPS-1 said:


> Interesting that he rests his hand on the steady rest, not the bit. I learned a few things, thanks.
> 
> Its hit or miss when I sharpen bits, but if I miss, I try again.
> 
> Its easier to read the condition of the tip when its a big one inch bit like he was sharpening. My tired old eyes have trouble has some trouble reading the small bits.


You noticed that too. And the same 2 fingers straddle the 90° corner each time. I do similar because I get a better feel for it. I never liked the rest the plans of my grinder called for and the rest for my right hand is my left hand. 

As we get older I approve of cheating. Anything under a 1/4" for steel I go to my Mac set. For wood most anything works. When I was a kid I didn't have bits so for wood projects my brothers and I made bits by flattening a nail on an anvil. make any size we wanted. I bet somebody stole our idea and invented spade bits.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a set up similar to the one in the photo. I found an arbor to place a 6" grinding stone on one side and bought a jig that mounts to the side of the stone. On the other side I mounted a 6" wire brush. The electric motor i found revolves at 825RPM. I placed a larger pulley on the arbor and a smaller pulley on the motor. I am able to sharpen bits without putting to much heat at the tip.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

landfillwizard said:


> I have a set up similar to the one in the photo. I found an arbor to place a 6" grinding stone on one side and bought a jig that mounts to the side of the stone. On the other side I mounted a 6" wire brush. The electric motor i found revolves at 825RPM. I placed a larger pulley on the arbor and a smaller pulley on the motor. I am able to sharpen bits without putting to much heat at the tip.


Being the common bench grinder stones aren't meant to be ground on the sides I suspect you would really like a straight cupped 6" wheel to work in conjunction with your jig.


----------

